# Clendening



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I guess I will be the first to ask. Anyone know how much open water is available yet. Marina launch open?


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Was on the water on Tuesday. Only about 1.5 ft low. I launched at Tippecanoe so I don't know about the ramp at the marina. Ramp at 799 is another option.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Fishin365


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

That's a good question. most lakes around me have had water level below launch level for a few months now.
Funny how a couple good spring rains can bring it up to or close to normal. 
Water management !


----------

